# can't see usb external hd formatted with reiserfs

## queen

I have an external usb hd which was formatted long time ago with reiserfs. I used to mount it  /dev/sdb or something similar. The internal disk was /dev/hda. Recently I switched the internal to /dev/sda* and cdrom as well to /dev/sr0. If I plug in this external usb hd, it isn't recognized. I checked all the possible /dev/s* and all I can find is these:

```
ls -l /dev/s*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      3 Jun 13 19:09 /dev/scd0 -> sr0

brw-r----- 1 root disk   8, 0 Jun 13 19:09 /dev/sda

brw-r----- 1 root disk   8, 1 Jun 13 19:10 /dev/sda1

brw-r----- 1 root disk   8, 2 Jun 13 19:09 /dev/sda2

brw-r----- 1 root disk   8, 3 Jun 13 19:09 /dev/sda3

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 1 Jun 13 19:09 /dev/sequencer

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 8 Jun 13 19:09 /dev/sequencer2

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 0 Jun 13 19:09 /dev/sg0

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 21, 1 Jun 13 19:09 /dev/sg1

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Jun 13 19:09 /dev/sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      4 Jun 13 19:09 /dev/stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      4 Jun 13 19:09 /dev/stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      4 Jun 13 19:09 /dev/stdout -> fd/1

/dev/shm:

total 0

/dev/snd:

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  0 Jun 13 19:09 controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 24 Jun 14 00:28 pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 16 Jun 14 00:28 pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 25 Jun 13 19:09 pcmC0D1c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 26 Jun 13 19:09 pcmC0D2c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 27 Jun 13 19:09 pcmC0D3c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 20 Jun 13 19:09 pcmC0D4p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  1 Jun 13 19:09 seq

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33 Jun 13 19:09 timer

```

As you can see the sda* is the internal disk. 

I checked as well /dev/disk and it shows me:

```
carin ~ # ls /dev/disk/by-path/

pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:0:0        pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:0:0-part2  pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0

pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1  pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:0:0-part3

carin ~ # ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/

0954d03c-120e-42b5-8f7f-9c06c2591094  95ff6304-721c-4630-aac8-2082103a3a5b

carin ~ # ls /dev/disk/by-id/

ata-FUJITSU_MHV2060AT_NSC6T6B27DJV        scsi-SATA_FUJITSU_MHV2060_NSC6T6B27DJV

ata-FUJITSU_MHV2060AT_NSC6T6B27DJV-part1  scsi-SATA_FUJITSU_MHV2060_NSC6T6B27DJV-part1

ata-FUJITSU_MHV2060AT_NSC6T6B27DJV-part2  scsi-SATA_FUJITSU_MHV2060_NSC6T6B27DJV-part2

ata-FUJITSU_MHV2060AT_NSC6T6B27DJV-part3  scsi-SATA_FUJITSU_MHV2060_NSC6T6B27DJV-part3
```

The only one which would fit is 

```
crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 0 Jun 13 19:09 /dev/sg0
```

except that it should have been block device. I have all the usb storage and block devices in the kernel. 

Is there anything I am missing? How can I mount this hd? it isn't detected by lsusb at all.

----------

## crazycat

There should be a message in syslog when you insert a new device. This message will tell about device name. sg - it's just scsi generic driver, it's not what you are looking for. You can also check for this message with "dmesg".

----------

## queen

 *crazycat wrote:*   

> There should be a message in syslog when you insert a new device. This message will tell about device name. sg - it's just scsi generic driver, it's not what you are looking for. You can also check for this message with "dmesg".

 

I checked dmesg. Here is the output:

```
/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: [gspca_set_isoc_ep:945] ISO EndPoint found 0x81 AlternateSet 7

hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010100 CSC PPS

hub 6-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 6-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0004

ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

hub 7-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 7-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: auto-stop root hub

hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0004

ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

hub 7-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 7-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: port 2 low speed --> companion

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: auto-wakeup root hub

ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: GetStatus port 2 status 003402 POWER OWNER sig=k CSC

hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

hub 6-0:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 6-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0in 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0in 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0in 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0in 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0in 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0in 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0in 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0in 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0in 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0in 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0in 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0in 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 9

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0out 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0out 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 9, error -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 10

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0out 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: urb f373fb40 path 1 ep0out 5fc20000 cc 5 --> status -62

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 10, error -62

hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0004

hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

```

```
 tail /var/log/messages|grep usb

Jun 14 02:56:13 carin usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 10

Jun 14 02:56:13 carin usb 6-1: device not accepting address 10, error -62

```

----------

## crazycat

Never seen such an output before.

Still check here under FAQ for "device not accepting address"

What hardware do you use?

In kernel config in devices->usb you can enable verbose messaging to get more info. Disable all dangerous/experimental options.

Thats how it's configured in my kernel (sorry for ugly menuconfig cut&paste)

```

  │ │                      <*>   Support for Host-side USB                                                             │ │

  │ │                      [ ]     USB verbose debug messages                                                          │ │

  │ │                      [*]     USB announce new devices                                                            │ │

  │ │                              *** Miscellaneous USB options ***                                                   │ │

  │ │                      [*]     USB device filesystem                                                               │ │

  │ │                      [ ]     USB device class-devices (DEPRECATED)                                               │ │

  │ │                      [ ]     Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                         │ │

  │ │                      [*]     USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup                                             │ │

  │ │                      [ ]     USB device persistence during system suspend (DANGEROUS)                            │ │

  │ │                              *** USB Host Controller Drivers ***                                                 │ │

  │ │                      <*>     EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                          │ │

  │ │                      [ ]       Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                                   │ │

  │ │                      [*]       Improved Transaction Translator scheduling (EXPERIMENTAL)                         │ │

  │ │                      < >     ISP116X HCD support                                                                 │ │

  │ │                      <*>     OHCI HCD support                                                                    │ │

  │ │                      < >     UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                                               │ │

  │ │                      < >     SL811HS HCD support                                                                 │ │

  │ │                      < >     R8A66597 HCD support                                                                │ │

  │ │                              *** USB Device Class drivers ***                                                    │ │

  │ │                      < >     USB Modem (CDC ACM) support                                                         │ │

  │ │                      <*>     USB Printer support                                                                 │ │

  │ │                            *** NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' ***                       │ │

  │ │                            *** may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information ***                 │ │

  │ │                      <*>   USB Mass Storage support                                                              │ │

  │ │                      [ ]     USB Mass Storage verbose debug                                                      │ │

  │ │                      [ ]     Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                 │ │

  │ │                      [ ]     Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support                                                    │ │

  │ │                      [ ]     ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support                                                      │ │

  │ │                      [ ]     Microtech/ZiO! CompactFlash/SmartMedia support                                      │ │

  │ └──────────────────────v(+)────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │

```

----------

## queen

 *crazycat wrote:*   

> Never seen such an output before.
> 
> Still check here under FAQ for "device not accepting address"
> 
> What hardware do you use?
> ...

 

Thanks for the link of usb. I wanted to contact them. Probably will have to. 

"device not accepting address" I found on google. Many people have this error. BUT, in their case it's other number. I couldn't find anything with the number I got. 

The hardware I have is: 

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:03.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)

01:03.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)

01:03.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator

01:07.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

01:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

02:00.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

02:00.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

```

The external hd is western digital 10gb. Worked until the usb were fried. I don't remember if it was plugged in when the accident with the usb happened. If yes, maybe it was damaged as well. 

On the 2nd option, maybe the changes in the kernel, I made,  influenced it (it's just an updated kernel from the last couple of months). Usb options, I have in the kernel are rather old, worked all the time for me, in the last couple of years. The only thing I forgot is to add in modules autoload the usb printer and usb storage support. I added them now, in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6. 

Here are my settings in the kernel. 

```

        --- USB support                                                                          │ │

  │ │                   <M>   Support for Host-side USB                                                          │ │

  │ │                   [*]     USB verbose debug messages                                                       │ │

  │ │                           *** Miscellaneous USB options ***                                                │ │

  │ │                   [*]     USB device filesystem                                                            │ │

  │ │                   [ ]     USB device class-devices (DEPRECATED)                                            │ │

  │ │                   [ ]     Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                      │ │

  │ │                   [ ]     USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup (EXPERIMENTAL)                           │ │

  │ │                   [ ]     USB device persistence during system suspend (DANGEROUS)                         │ │

  │ │                           *** USB Host Controller Drivers ***                                              │ │

  │ │                   <M>     EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                       │ │

  │ │                   [ ]       Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                                     │ │

  │ │                   [ ]       Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                                │ │

  │ │                   [ ]       Improved Transaction Translator scheduling (EXPERIMENTAL)                      │ │

  │ │                   < >   ISP116X HCD support                                                                │ │

  │ │                   <M>   OHCI HCD support                                                                   │ │

  │ │                   <M>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                                              │ │

  │ │                   < >   SL811HS HCD support                                                                │ │

  │ │                   < >   R8A66597 HCD support                                                               │ │

  │ │                         *** USB Device Class drivers ***                                                   │ │

  │ │                   < >   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support                                                        │ │

  │ │                   <M>   USB Printer support                                                                │ │

  │ │                         *** NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' ***                    │ │

  │ │                         *** may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information ***              │ │

  │ │                   <M>   USB Mass Storage support                                                           │ │

  │ │                   [*]     USB Mass Storage verbose debug                                                   │ │

  │ │                   [ ]     Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL)    

```

----------

## crazycat

You have an intel and a nec usb controller, intel's is uhci, nec's is ohci. From the log I see you connected ur drive to nec usb controller, have you tried wiht intel's? There is also a possibility to try them both out with ehci integrated companion driver. If this is a software problem there should be a difference.  One can also just get another external hd case at ebay which are pretty cheap.

----------

## queen

 *crazycat wrote:*   

> You have an intel and a nec usb controller, intel's is uhci, nec's is ohci. From the log I see you connected ur drive to nec usb controller, have you tried wiht intel's? There is also a possibility to try them both out with ehci integrated companion driver. If this is a software problem there should be a difference.  One can also just get another external hd case at ebay which are pretty cheap.

 

The Intel usbs were fried.   :Crying or Very sad:  That's why I bought the pcmcia to usb controller. Otherwise I would have to change the whole motherboard. The Nec has ehci as well. See 

```
02:00.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04) 
```

As I understand there is slave and master. Once you insert a usb 2 device it will be recognized as such. If not, it will be recognized as usb 1 or 1.1

I inserted hauppauge pvr usb2 (doesn't work with usb 1) and it is recognized and works. 

The only one who doesn't work is the hd. I inserted the hd in a windows laptop and checked the control management to see if it is seen there. It wasn't.  Either the hd was damaged or it's something else. 

usually when you plug in lsusb shows it. This hd is not seen. 

How can I insert with ohci driver? I believe that once these options appear in the kernel, the devices are recognized automatically.

----------

## crazycat

I have tried this out on my pc :

Use only ehci(usb2) + "Root Hub Transaction Translators" and get usb 1 devices to work. Hotplug didnt work in this  case.

Or remove ehci and try only ohci which is usb1.

If the harddrive works on other pc's or in windows, I'd file a kernel bug.

----------

## queen

 *crazycat wrote:*   

> I have tried this out on my pc :
> 
> Use only ehci(usb2) + "Root Hub Transaction Translators" and get usb 1 devices to work. Hotplug didnt work in this  case.
> 
> Or remove ehci and try only ohci which is usb1.
> ...

 

I don't understand exactly what you mean root hub transaction translator. A parameter in the kernel? 

sandisk cruzer which is usb 2 was recognized and I copied files back and forth. First, I think I will use a livecd and see. On windows, the hd doesn't appear in my computer. I tried in windows also computer management and it wasn't seen at all. Maybe because it's reiserfs?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

queen,

Does your drive appear in usbview or lsusb ?

If not but other devices appear and work on the same USB port, your enclosure is probably dead.

Windows should have seen the partition table ans showed the existance of the partitions, even if it cannot read them.

----------

## queen

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> queen,
> 
> Does your drive appear in usbview or lsusb ?
> 
> If not but other devices appear and work on the same USB port, your enclosure is probably dead.
> ...

 

It doesn't appear in lsusb or usbview.  All other devices appear on the same port. hauppauge (usb 2), sandisk cruzer, mouse, webcam.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

queen,

The USB interface in the drive enclosure is probably dead then. The drive is probably ok.

Take the drive out of the case and fit it to a PC normally, just to try it.

----------

## queen

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> queen,
> 
> The USB interface in the drive enclosure is probably dead then. The drive is probably ok.
> 
> Take the drive out of the case and fit it to a PC normally, just to try it.

 

Interesting approach. I don't have right now a pc. Will get one in a week or two. What led you to conclude that it's probably the interface fault?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Queen,

You posted that you fried the USB ports.

Some devices appear and work on the same USB port as you have been trying to use for the hard drive but it doesn't show up at all.

It follows that the system you are using for testing cannot establish communications with the USB drive container, never mind the drive inside. Is highly likely that the drive itself is OK but the USB/IDE converter died in your USB fryup.

----------

## queen

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Queen,
> 
> You posted that you fried the USB ports.
> 
> Some devices appear and work on the same USB port as you have been trying to use for the hard drive but it doesn't show up at all.
> ...

 

Indeed the usb ports are fried. Nothing is recognized there. It appears there is some power. 

I bought a pcmcia to usb controller with Nec chipset. All my tests are done via this pcmcia to usb.

----------

## queen

NeddySeagon

I must say that all your advices are spot on. After a long time I had the chance to check the hd with a good ide to usb interface and the hd works and is recognized on a windows machine.

----------

